# Noob - Fluval Edge Iwagumi Style



## martinpc

Hey all, I am just getting back into aquarium life and have started out with a nano-iwagumi. My set up so far is:

Fluval Edge - Upgraded the lights to the led
Aquasoil S
Amazonia
Zebra Stone

Just planted some hc, growing emersed. I'll post pictures soon.

Any suggestions or tips are welcome.


----------



## martinpc

I just got my HC from Aquariumplants.com, not sure, but they look a little poor.










I went ahead with planting though. I read several different approaches so I decided to go with two hoping that one or both will work.

First approach: separate out and plant by the roots.










Second approach: plant clumps together keep the roots as protected as possible.










Any thoughts?


----------



## AquaDean

The tank and the setting for the tank look great!
The cabinet it's set one and the artwork on the wall all tie it together perfectly.

The HC looks like crap, I'd be asking for my money back. You could get far better HC from the "For Sale or Trade" area. I've had great results with plants received from other members.


----------



## ddavila06

ditto aquadean, not an expert on plants but that does look crappy. your setlooks awesome though! next time do give a try to the for sale section, much more and healthier plants!


----------



## Big_Fish

that's exactly what MY HC looks like... after having been in the tank for 6 weeks..... (actually mine don't look even THAT good)
I've decided to deep six the HC and glosso.... EVERYTHING else in my tanks is growing very very well... 
your tank looks exquisite... I'd like to see it when it's grown in.


----------



## martinpc

Thanks guys! I have a somewhat of an asian theme in my office and really want the tank to compliment that.

I am really disappointed in the HC and will definitely try the forums here for more. The pics were from the first day that the HC arrived. I have managed to keep about 1/4 of it alive. Suffice to say, aquariumplants.com doesn't get any more of my money for plants.

Next step is to get this green growing. Any ideas on ferts for growing immersed? I got the lights replaced (from China) but they are the wrong ones. Need to get them happening before I buy anymore HC.

After the submersion I plan to add some RCS and some type of small fish. Probably four or five.


----------



## martinpc

New lights are in. They look some much better, but I am probably going to add another as well. I also ordered Pferts N and Micro. Hopefully the hc will start to grow then.

Funny thing. I have been in my house for three years and was talking to my wife about adding co2 and she said, "I think there is a tank under the sink." Sure enough, there it was. So I will be adding co2 when I submerse.


----------



## ddavila06

i wish i could find a tank under the sink!!!!


----------



## Big_Fish

ddavila06 said:


> i wish i could find a tank under the sink!!!!


here ya go..... 
Oh... a CO2 tank.... whoops. nevermind


----------



## martinpc

Not really any growth from the HC. I started dosing with Pferts N and their tablets two weeks ago. I also replaced the lights with white 160 lumen, 6000k leds. Nothing is growing yet. Am I missing something?


----------



## CRS Fan

You are probably experiencing problems due to the poor quality stock you received. Your ADA S and ADA II should have sufficient nutrients to grow HC. It should look like this. Aquaflora also ships to the US. Aquaflora Nurseries' plants are tissue cultured and all grown submerged unlike Tropica, whom grows most of their plants emersed.

Good luck on your search.

Stuart


----------



## martinpc

OK, I got some advice from another forum and added another light. This is a mod that uses a 10w aquarium light acquired from Walmart. I got a regular light bulb socket and zip tied it to the side of the light housing and then made a reflector from tin foil. Here are the before and after of the tank with lights.

Before, with the 160 Lumen LEDs:









After, with the 10w Aquarium light and LEDs:









Hopefully the next pics will have a lot more green in them.


----------



## nguyendetecting

I think the added light will help out a lot. gl with it, looks real clean. I was worried about the leds not growing your plants well in that tank.


----------



## TAB

PM me your address, I'll send you some HC. its a weed for me.


----------



## martinpc

*Thanks TAB*

Thanks TAB, I pm'd you my address.


----------



## martinpc

*Pierce CO2 system*

I just got the Pierce co2 system today. I am hoping to modify the regulator to make it work with a paintball tank, but if that doesn't work, I am just going to use it with the disposables. I'll post pics when I get it up and running.


----------



## kingken

Tank is looking nice so far! Can't wait to see it when the HC comes in!


----------



## martinpc

I went on vacation so no updates. Maybe I'll see some growth this week.


----------



## martinpc

*The Fuzz*

Well, the fuzz showed up last week. I am wondering what to do. The HC is still being complacent and I wanted to get it growing before I flooded. Should I go ahead and flood and treat it with chemicals or some shrimp? Should I try to treat it emersed? Anyone have any idea?


----------



## ddtran46

Did you ever find the solution to mod your peirce co2 system to work with paintball tanks?


----------



## martinpc

@ ddtran46 - No, I gave up and tried another system. Since I last updated all of the HC died from the algae. I am looking for another solution for flora.


----------



## fishnvw

That sucks man..... I really like those fluval edge tanks ( I almost got one for a neolamprologus multifasciatus colony). Your hard scape looks really good and I wish you better luck and advise you to try healthier plants to start out with. You will probably have a much better outcome. Happy fish keeping.


----------

